# military medals display case



## webcrwler1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am looking for free plans to build a display case to show my military medals and unit patches. money is tight. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Get a couple of wood working catalogues and copy there design, Option two go through all the wood lists and check out designs by other wood workers. Because you were in the military your brain has been trained to adjust to different circumstances. You will do great.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I don't exactly have plans for it, but heres one I made earlier this year, for my Dads patches, inlistment letter, a telegram to my Mom he sent, some old pictures of him, and his memorial flag (he passed away in Feb.).


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is no information in your profile about what tools you have available to work with; knowing that would make it easier to help you. You can build a display case by sawing or routing two grooves on your boards to hold the glass and backer board. What size area do you need to display your items?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

webcrwler1 said:


> I am looking for free plans to build a display case to show my military medals and unit patches. money is tight. any help would be appreciated.


I do't know how big you want it, but, I made to sell a lot of these for this express purpose and can send you details, p.m. me if you want it, although this is a table top model.

Picture 080.jpg (414.7 KB)


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Just had a thought, if you are interested, you will find the pictatorial and instructions in my downloads.
Page 22.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job on the box Derek


http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/12851-table-top-display-cse.html

========


----------

